# صلاة للقديس ابانوب النهيسي



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 أبريل 2009)

*عندما سمع القديس ابانوب باضطهاد المسيحيين جاء من نهيسه الى سمنود وبسط يديه قائلالالالالالالا
(ايها الاله الرحوم الطويل الاناة الكثير الرحمه والعدل،الذى يقبل الخطاه كلهم الذى انا اولهم،الذى ارسل ملاكه ومشى قدام المجوس الثلاثه وهداهم حتى جاءوا اليك بالهدايا،الذى سمع ايليا وانزل النار من السماء فى ذلك الزمان،الذى سمع لابونا ادم ورده الى الفردوس دفعه اخرى.تسمعنى انا ايضا الان وترسل الى ملاكك النورانى يقودنى على اراقة دمى)


اذكوني في صلواتكم​*


----------



## just member (23 أبريل 2009)

*ما اعظمة قديس
صلاة رائعة تدخل القلب 
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أبريل 2009)

اميـــــــــــــــن 

ميررررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أبريل 2009)

come with me قال:


> *ما اعظمة قديس
> صلاة رائعة تدخل القلب
> *​


*
مرسيه لمشاركتك جوجو
ربنايحافظ عليك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــــــــــــن
> 
> ميررررررسى على الصلاه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*امين 
مرسيه ليك كوكو
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## اني بل (24 أبريل 2009)

شكرا"على الصلاة ..


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أبريل 2009)

joyful song قال:


> شكرا"على الصلاة ..


*
مرسيه لمشاركتك*


----------



## kalimooo (25 أبريل 2009)

امين

شكرا عالصلاة الروعة

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## totty (25 أبريل 2009)

_بركته وشفاعته وصلاته تكون معانا

أمــــــــــــين

ميرسى يا روكا_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> شكرا عالصلاة الروعة
> 
> سلام المسيح معك



*امين
مرسيه ليك كليمو
نورتني وشرفتني​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أبريل 2009)

totty قال:


> _بركته وشفاعته وصلاته تكون معانا
> 
> أمــــــــــــين
> 
> ميرسى يا روكا_​



*امين
مرسيه ليكي ياقمر
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا ينور طريقك​*


----------

